# Fake Reviews and Fraudulent Driver Ratings



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

This problem is rife in Australia. Especially with a 5 star rating system. It is a corrupted system. 

Uber drivers' mates and family members rating the driver 5 stars has been happening for a very long time. Ride Share companies aren't stupid.

They (every ride share company) can access ALL the data on your mobile phone (contacts, emails, phone numbers, photos, videos etc). Look closely at the app's permission list. Didi/Uber/Ola/Others app all have the same permission requirements.

5 stars for 5 stars ?

Favour for favour ?

Quid Pro Quo ?

Your ride share driver may in fact be a Fraud, Dishonest, and Corrupt person of poor character. Not a fit or proper person according to govt transport regulations.


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

ex-taxi drivers and their families up to their same old non-sense scams.

no change in their character, just the same non-sense from them. 

owning numerous vehicles for rental and "attacking" other drivers to maintain a competitive advantage. 

corrupted at best.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Uh oh somebodies off their meds


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Joe m23 said:


> This problem is rife in Australia. Especially with a 5 star rating system. It is a corrupted system.
> 
> Uber drivers' mates and family members rating the driver 5 stars has been happening for a very long time. Ride Share companies aren't stupid.
> 
> ...


If
A Rideshare driver is a Fraud
Corrupt
Dishonest
Or of Poor Character
He will FIT RIGHT IN WITH UBER CORPORATE !

WELCOME ABOARD !!!


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Krusty said:


> Uh oh somebodies off their meds


The president new account?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Joe m23 said:


> This problem is rife in Australia. Especially with a 5 star rating system. It is a corrupted system.
> 
> Uber drivers' mates and family members rating the driver 5 stars has been happening for a very long time. Ride Share companies aren't stupid.
> 
> ...


Think you might need some remedial math classes.
Ratings are based on the last 500 rides That Were Rated.
So, driver gets a 1 star it takes 500 Rated Rides just to roll that 1 star off.

So, your theory is these family and friends are paying their own money for a total of 500 rides to wipe out a legit riders 1 star.


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

Krusty said:


> Uh oh somebodies off their meds


A junkie off their meth / cannabis "high", are we ?


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Joe m23 said:


> A junkie off their meth / cannabis "high", are we ?


Said the troll who's high..


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Joe m23 said:


> This problem is rife in Australia


Wow, what a problem to have... people paying money to Uber in order to try and bump up another number which increases their pay by ..... zero!

Heck, the problems we have here in America are simple ones, like rape and murder. Wanna trade?


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Wow, what a problem to have... people paying money to Uber in order to try and bump up another number which increases their pay by ..... zero!
> 
> Heck, the problems we have here in America are simple ones, like rape and murder. Wanna trade?


Rape, murder, fraud, criminal intimidation, harrassment, corruption, stalking and much more are ALL character issues. It is what's called a "fit and proper" person issue.

With technology, the "data" is what that gets the person convicted. Law enforcement around the world loves these ride share apps. Your own mobile phone data providing the evidence. Not to mention the data thats already with the data centers and ride share company.

btw, rapes or sexual assaults and indecent assaults happen regularly here in OZ. whether it gets reported (and covered up by the ride share companies) in the media is a whole different story.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Think you might need some remedial math classes.
> Ratings are based on the last 500 rides That Were Rated.
> So, driver gets a 1 star it takes 500 Rated Rides just to roll that 1 star off.
> 
> So, your theory is these family and friends are paying their own money for a total of 500 rides to wipe out a legit riders 1 star.


the fraudulent activity doesn't need 500 rides just to fix the 1 star. you just need to fix the "effects" that 1 star has caused to your driver rating. when you see a 1 star, get a friend or family member or your staff to give a 5 star. now do you see where the fraud lies ?

what is fraud, btw ?


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Joe m23 said:


> Rape, murder, fraud, criminal intimidation, harrassment, corruption, stalking and much more are ALL character issues. It is what's called a "fit and proper" person issue.
> 
> With technology, the "data" is what that gets the person convicted. Law enforcement around the world loves these ride share apps. Your own mobile phone data providing the evidence. Not to mention the data thats already with the data centers and ride share company.
> 
> ...


Stupid cvnt get back in your padded cell.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Joe m23 said:


> Rape, murder, fraud, criminal intimidation, harrassment, corruption, stalking and much more are ALL character issues. It is what's called a "fit and proper" person issue.
> 
> With technology, the "data" is what that gets the person convicted. Law enforcement around the world loves these ride share apps. Your own mobile phone data providing the evidence. Not to mention the data thats already with the data centers and ride share company.
> 
> ...


That isn't even close to how it works. 
Let's say that you have 500 5 stars. 
You are a 5 star driver... Yes?
You get a 1 Star. 
You are now a 4.99 star driver. Technically you are a 4.992 driver which rounds down. 
499 5 stars and 1 1star.
It will take 499 5 stars for you to have 
1 1star ride followed by 499 5 stars. 
That entire time you will still be a 4.99 star driver.

As soon as your 500th 5 star ride rolls through you rating will pop back up to 5.00


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> That isn't even close to how it works.
> Let's say that you have 500 5 stars.
> You are a 5 star driver... Yes?
> You get a 1 Star.
> ...


Geez mate, let's not let a proper understanding of the rating system get in the way of a good rant. Surely you're not suggesting it would cost thousands of dollars to "fix" a single 1 star rating? &#128540;


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> Geez mate, let's not let a proper understanding of the rating system get in the way of a good rant. Surely you're not suggesting it would cost thousands of dollars to "fix" a single 1 star rating? &#128540;


Call it, roughly, 40,000.00 at 8.00 minimum fare (rounding up because I just woak up and).

The kind of reality necessarily ignored by all conspiracy theory nut jobs.


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

UberDriverAU said:


> Geez mate, let's not let a proper understanding of the rating system get in the way of a good rant. Surely you're not suggesting it would cost thousands of dollars to "fix" a single 1 star rating? &#128540;


Say you start with 5 stars.

5 + 1 (angry rider/customer) = 6

6/2 = 3

5 + 1 + 5 (fraud or call it a friend's rating) = 11

11/3 = 3.6

5 + 1 + 5 (1st fraud) + 5 (2nd fraud) = 16

16/4 = 4

See how to fix or mitigate the "effects" of 1 stars you get (from RATED trips)

Don't worry though. Uber doesn't care about fraud (deception for financial gain) or cheating. They are happy to make money off that fraud.

Accuracy, honesty, fraud or even "safety" isn't all that important to Uber. Money is.



Krusty said:


> Stupid cvnt get back in your padded cell.


I wonder how smart the driver is when he or she rated the rider 5 stars but got 1 star in return. How stupid do you look then ?

I would suggest "stupid" only happens if drivers or riders actually think Uber's rating information is accurate or works. Uber has been using it to brain wash both "customers" (you the driver AND the person who you transport around in your car - the rider). Clueless at best


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Joe m23 said:


> I wonder how smart the driver is when he or she rated the rider 5 stars but got 1 star in return. How stupid do you look then ?


It's just a fact of life that the vast majority of Uber drivers will receive many unjustified 1 star ratings for what are in reality 5 star trips, and that's no reflection upon any driver's intelligence.


Joe m23 said:


> Say you start with 5 stars.
> 
> 5 + 1 (angry rider/customer) = 6
> 
> ...


What you're suggesting is only possible when a driver first starts Ubering. Once any driver has reached 500 rated trips, it takes another 500 trips to clear off the last rating. Uber would love it if any driver was stupid enough to pay them for 500 trips to clear off a 1 star rating.


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

UberDriverAU said:


> It's just a fact of life that the vast majority of Uber drivers will receive many unjustified 1 star ratings for what are in reality 5 star trips, and that's no reflection upon any driver's intelligence.
> 
> What you're suggesting is only possible when a driver first starts Ubering. Once any driver has reached 500 rated trips, it takes another 500 trips to clear off the last rating. Uber would love it if any driver was stupid enough to pay them for 500 trips to clear off a 1 star rating.


The flaw has always been that the rider could work out what each trip (compulsory for driver to rate after each completed trip) got them. Was never about customer service. Drivers on the other hand have also used the rating system to brain wash riders into tipping.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Joe m23 said:


> Quid Pro Quo ?





DA08 said:


> The president new account?


"There was no quid pro quo!"


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Joe m23 said:


> The flaw has always been that the rider could work out what each trip (compulsory for driver to rate after each completed trip) got them. Was never about customer service. Drivers on the other hand have also used the rating system to brain wash riders into tipping.


The best way of dealing with the rating system is to just completely ignore it. I currently have a 4.94 rating with two 1 star ratings. What did I do to deserve those two 1 star ratings? Most likely sweet f**k all. But I'm certainly not a going to lose any sleep over such false ratings, let alone spend money trying to get rid of them.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Joe m23 said:


> Say you start with 5 stars.
> 
> 5 + 1 (angry rider/customer) = 6
> 
> ...


Say you start with 488 5*, 10 4*, and 2 1*. You get another 1*.

Math doesn't quite work out the same, does it?


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

Fraud and corruption. Two sides of the same coin.

Interesting definition of corruption from Australia below:-

(1)
".......public officers serious misconduct must involve corrupt and/or criminal conduct and occurs when a public officer:

- acts corruptly or corruptly fails to act in the course of their duties; or
- corruptly takes advantage of their position for the benefit or detriment of any person; or
- commits an offence, whilst acting or purporting to act in his or her official capacity, which carries a penalty of 2 or more years imprisonment.

Corrupt conduct tends to show a deliberate intent or an improper purpose and motivation and may involve conduct such as the:

- deliberate failure to perform the functions of office properly;
- exercise of a power or duty for an improper purpose; or
- dishonesty.

Some examples include blackmail, bribery, fraud or stealing, perverting the course of justice and deliberately releasing confidential information"

(2)
"While corrupt conduct can take many forms, it occurs when:

- a public official improperly uses, or tries to improperly use, the knowledge, power or resources of their position for personal gain or the advantage of others
- a public official dishonestly exercises his or her official functions, or improperly exercises his or her official functions in a partial manner, breaches public trust or misuses information or material acquired during the course of his or her official functions
- a member of the public influences, or tries to influence, a public official to use his or her position in a way that affects the probity of the public official's exercise of functions
- a member of the public engages in conduct that could involve one of the matters set out in section 8(2A) of the ICAC Act where such conduct impairs, or could impair, public confidence in public administration.

The community expects public officials to perform their duties with honesty and in the best interests of the public. Corrupt conduct by a public official involves a breach of public trust that can lead to inequity, wasted resources or public money and reputational damage.

Some examples of corrupt conduct are:

- a local councillor voting in favour of a development in which the councillor has an undisclosed financial interest
- a member of the public bribing an official to pass a driver's licence test
- a former public official selling confidential information gained while working in an official capacity."


Imagine a public servant on 300k salary a year charged with corruption. Now imagine also what a public employee who only takes home 70-90k a year will do ? How about a ride share employee or ride share driver ? Ride share rent-seekers ?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Joe m23 said:


> Say you start with 5 stars.
> 
> 5 + 1 (angry rider/customer) = 6
> 
> ...


Okay, just saw this.

This
Is 
Not
How
It
Works

Got it.?

You don't get rated based on 1 ride. 
You only ever get rated on 500 rides. 
Period.

You always divide by 500.

And, until that 1 star rolls off the front end it won't matter how many 5 stars you get after that 1 star until 500 of them happen.

(499(5star) + 1(1star)) all divided by 500
(1(1star) + 499(5star)) all divided by 500
(250(5star) + 1(1star) + 249(5star)) all divided by 500

It is all the same.

Better yet, a nut job like you will end up having 1 stars replaced by 1 stars and think it is another conspiracy.

Simple maths which you obviously can't get your conspiratard brain around.



Mista T said:


> Say you start with 488 5*, 10 4*, and 2 1*. You get another 1*.
> 
> Math doesn't quite work out the same, does it?


Fun is your rating goes down in this case if that new 1 star bumps either a 5 star or a 4 star but remains exactly the same if the bumped front rating is a 1 star.

But, OP is so craycray as to not understand basic maths.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Joe m23 said:


> This problem is rife in Australia. Especially with a 5 star rating system. It is a corrupted system.
> 
> Uber drivers' mates and family members rating the driver 5 stars has been happening for a very long time. Ride Share companies aren't stupid.
> 
> ...


In other breaking news some of the reviews on Google, Trip Advisor, Yelp and Facebook aren't real either...


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

JamesBond008 said:


> In other breaking news some of the reviews on Google, Trip Advisor, Yelp and Facebook aren't real either...


I'm going to give this comment a thumbs up even though I didn't like it.


----------

